# Firefox is acting strange...

## Angrychile

I'm not sure if this is the place for it, but here's what's happening. Firefox only loads a couple of pages, then it just doesn't. I says it's waiting, but once I kill firefox (firefox won't ever close properly...) then it works again. It also is always using cpu...

I just ran a revdep-rebuild, so that may have influenced it. Re-emerging firefox does nothing.

----------

## Hu

Do you have any extensions installed?  Firefox can behave very badly with incompatible extensions loaded.  If you recently upgraded Firefox, it is possible that the new version of Firefox is not compatible with older extensions in your profile.

----------

## Angrychile

I tried that...but anyhow, I've re emerged xulrunner, and everything is okay now...Thank ou for your reply, though.  :Smile: 

----------

